# Mike's Tapes and Urgency



## Lillett

Have any of you gotten relief from "urgency" issues as a result of Mike's tapes?I am doing much better but still struggle with urgency issues. Thanks.


----------



## eric

I did.How far into them are you or are you finnished.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Lillet,Urgency is one of the best areas of improvement I had - and many have had - the program definitately addresses this issue. It was one of the last areas of improvement for me, but did improve more over time. Consider having another round of the program in the near future as directed in the booklet - sometimes there are some more hard-wired symptoms than others - and urgency may be one for you - don't get too discouraged - since you are doing better, this may still be an area that needs further attention...Hope that helps, and hope you find things get better in that area soon! Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Lillett

My apologies, I have been on the tapes now for about 50 days. I have experienced an improvement in my symptoms such as gas, D, etc.. I am glad to here that it should help with the urgency. I am willing to give it some time and as you said, do it over if need be.I agree that urgency is what is hardwired for me so it makes sense that it will be the last to go.I meant to tell all of you since you are all just like family to me.I finally graduated from law school last month!Now on to passing the Bar. Thanks and will keep you posted!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Wow Lillett - CONGRATULATIONS!!! on graduating from law school!!! And good luck for passing the Bar - I am sure you will do great! What type of law are you going to practice? All the best to you on that and the future...Don't worry to much with the urgency issues - if you have had progress with other areas of IBS in only 50 days, think what more you will accomplish in the future! You have not had IBS for "only" 50 days, so you are actually seeing progress much faster than I did - you are doing very well on the program, and Mike says that the sooner you see progress in the program, the better chance you will continue to improve even further even after completion - That is one reason why I am still here at the BB - because I was one of the most hopeless cases - took me very long to get better - almost everyone else that I speak with or help does way better than I did!!! So I figure that you will do fantastic!!!!Yes, most of the folks on this BB are very kind and supportive and just like family - you are so kind to say it!I will pass on your good progress thus far to Mike - he loves to know how folks are doing - and of course, you can always contact him if you neec extra support - All the best to you!


----------



## tmar89

I'm one of a small bunch that got no benefit from the IBS 100 program. I still have urgency issues. Mike told me it was because I'm highly analytical and the program doesn't work for me. He did mention years ago that he was working on a program for analytical minds but nothing ever happened.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

tmar89 said:


> I'm one of a small bunch that got no benefit from the IBS 100 program. I still have urgency issues. Mike told me it was because I'm highly analytical and the program doesn't work for me. He did mention years ago that he was working on a program for analytical minds but nothing ever happened.


Hi Tmar89,Mike has developed so many other programs over the last few years, and is working on many more, I am not sure where he is on this project, but it is safe to say that it is not forthcoming in the immediate future - I have just contacted him about this and will get back to you if he has anything further to add.Sorry that the program did not help you - as you will know, it took me 3 rounds to address my urgency issues - it was a tough nut to crack - but it may well be that hypnotherapy is not the way forward for you - we are all different, and no one thing works for everyone. That being said, hypnotherapy for IBS has the best track record of success for the majority of folks who try it - Most people no longer have the need to post on the BB because they have moved away from IBS thoughts and it is no longer an issue in their lives - I do hope you find something that helps your urgency issues - I certainly can relate to the frustration you must feel - I do know Mike has recommended for some folks like yourself, that they listen to the program in a different manner - such as having it playing softly in the background while you are reading, washing the car or dishes or doing other tasks that do not involve any risk or full concentration - This technique can be helpful for those who have difficulties listening such as yourself. If I find out anything further, I will pass the info along to you. All the best and take care.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I have Mike's reply - T....., it's years ago since I spoke to him. It is still not clear how the majority of people react in his circumstances. We are still hoping to do something but won't be for a while. Tell him I remember him and to say hi.


----------



## Steve77

No offense to Eric and cookies4marilyn but I was wondering if the tapes has worked for anyone else out there besides them?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Steve - Yes- there are many - take a peek and read the success stories thread on this forum and the links below as well - I have over 60 pages filled with success stories - emails, letters, etc. to Mike. Not only can you read about folks who were helped on this BB, but there are other websites as well. The program does not help everyone, and there are posts here saying so - it is not a cure or a magic bullet - but for the vast majority of folks who use the program, it has been very helpful, and there are many more people who have been helped than not.Once the program does its "job" moving the sufferer away from IBS thoughts, most people no longer need the BBs as they have walked away from IBS thinking. Because of the help I received, I have stayed on the BB to encourage others.You can find other success stories on www.ibscds.com as well.All the best to you.


----------

